# Well fitted tops



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

*Do you wear well fitted clothes*​
Yes the tighter the better 298.26%Just well fitted not skin tight but can see the shape 25071.23%Nah Baggy stuff 329.12%I am so big everything is tight! 205.70%Or never even think about it and wear any old stuff205.70%


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

Just had a quick thought after reading the post about abercrombie and fitch, who wears well fitted clothes?

I would say I don't wear anything "gay" tight if you get me but just a nice fit to see some shape, if I wear baggy stuff I feel like I might as well just be a fatty as cant really see any shape.

So do you like to show you work out or do you cover up with baggy stuff thinking that it looks like a poser?.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i got one of those nike fitted tops and i went out in it and i felt silly all night, never doing that again it was far to fitted


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Somet that shows i am in decent shape.. not too tight around the mid section as i aint very lean yet.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i find most tops now are *** fit so i am into like XXL and sh!t with a 42 inch chest, wot the fcuk is that about :confused1: my size which was large is now like under armour second skins:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on the top, i wore a baggy Hope and Glory top today and think it does nothing for me, but i wore a kinda baggy Carhartt top the other day and it sits really nicely round the arms/shoulders so actually makes me look in great shape. Generally though, i just go for something pretty nicely fitted, not skin tight.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL...amateurs....all my tops are shrink fitted to my body...whats the point of having muscles if you cover em up in big baggy tops....the tighter the better :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IanStu said:


> LOL...amateurs....all my tops are shrink fitted to my body...whats the point of having muscles if you cover em up in big baggy tops....the tighter the better :thumb:


You have muscles? :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

IanStu said:


> LOL...amateurs....all my tops are shrink fitted to my body...whats the point of having muscles if you cover em up in big baggy tops....the tighter the better :thumb:


You hoping that when the muscles actually start growing that the top will stretch mate? :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mostly baggy/cover up for me, although I do have the odd tight t moment - just depends on mood and occasion really? Day to day its baggy tho.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What should I tick if I've bought tops a size or two too small to highlight my shoulders? :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

so tight i have to be cut out of them,altho i do have a lot of baggy t shirts to wear over the top of them so i can do the 'reveal' in style.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

baggy. usually just nike or something plain nothing fancy


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You have muscles? :whistling:
> 
> :lol:





T.F. said:


> You hoping that when the muscles actually start growing that the top will stretch mate? :lol:


*cvnts * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Well what is very popular in the states and if Pscarb is any one to go by its also popular in the UK and thats AFFLICTION clothing. Now it may make you look like a bit of a pr**k but they fit superbly and any one who has big muscles looks like a bit of a pr**k any way. In fact i am currently wearing one of my numerous AFFLICTION shirts. Ed Hardy is also good but thats even flashier and can only be worn by real ballers such as my self!


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

I was kind of expecting people to knock the tight fitted clothes as usually I have heard bad things said about big boys in tight t's, but that is probably just jealousy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

GrannySmiff said:


> I was kind of expecting people to knock the tight fitted clothes as usually I have heard bad things said about big boys in tight t's, but that is probably just jealousy.


Once you get to a certain size you have the option of wearing a tent or a tight fitting shirt. In fact how a shirt would not be tight fitting on the back shoulders and arms is beyond me. Now i am not one for the underamour shirts as that would involve sucking in my stomach too much


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Well what is very popular in the states and if Pscarb is any one to go by its also popular in the UK and thats AFFLICTION clothing. Now it may make you look like a bit of a pr**k but they fit superbly and any one who has big muscles looks like a bit of a pr**k any way. In fact i am currently wearing one of my numerous AFFLICTION shirts. Ed Hardy is also good but thats even flashier and can only be worn by real ballers such as my self!


Love the Affliction stuff mate. have one myself and hope to get a couple more. Mad designs too.

Generally baggy for me, but not too baggy. Something that sits well over the trap and shoulder area always looks well i think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Love the Affliction stuff mate. have one myself and hope to get a couple more. Mad designs too.
> 
> Generally baggy for me, but not too baggy. Something that sits well over the trap and shoulder area always looks well i think.


Indeed and for those who don't want to spend fairly large chunks of cash on clothes there are many rip off versions of the AFFLICTION clothes now.

Not sure if the TJMAX's in the UK are like in the states but over here you can find tons of the AFFLICTION style clothing for very little money.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Indeed and for those who don't want to spend fairly large chunks of cash on clothes there are many rip off versions of the AFFLICTION clothes now.
> 
> Not sure if the TJMAX's in the UK are like in the states but over here you can find tons of the AFFLICTION style clothing for very little money.


Good point, didn't think of that. Have seen a few similar tops in TK's before, i'll have to have another look. Nothing wrong with a few knock off's for just general strutting/gym work :thumbup1: .


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

All my tops are tight, not through choice, it's the wife and her inability to not tumbledry things. I have to stretch XXL vests before I can wear them as they look like womens crop tops!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

BillC said:


> All my tops are tight, not through choice, it's the wife and her inability to not tumbledry things. I have to stretch XXL vests before I can wear them as they look like womens crop tops!!


Same seems to have happened to your underpants


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I like em spray on! Just to show the lesser humans what's possible :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I like loose fitting clothing so I can blend in with normal every day people


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i like ed hardy stuff too, espesh their grundies. i dont wear tight stuff cos im a skinny fVck but i have certain tshirts that make it obvious i train and these get carefully handwashed then repacked into their airtight plastic containers  i only have one baggy hoodie for being a scruff in


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I wear mostly fitted stuff.

I wear a lot of Fred Perry polo shirts, especially the small collar 3 button ones, proper mod look.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Depends on the top, i wore a baggy Hope and Glory top today and think it does nothing for me, but i wore a kinda baggy Carhartt top the other day and it sits really nicely round the arms/shoulders so actually makes me look in great shape. Generally though, i just go for something pretty nicely fitted, not skin tight.





IanStu said:


> LOL...amateurs....all my tops are shrink fitted to my body...whats the point of having muscles if you cover em up in big baggy tops....the tighter the better :thumb:


Pair of mincers


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Con said:


> Well what is very popular in the states and if Pscarb is any one to go by its also popular in the UK and thats AFFLICTION clothing. Now it may make you look like a bit of a pr**k but they fit superbly and any one who has big muscles looks like a bit of a pr**k any way. In fact i am currently wearing one of my numerous AFFLICTION shirts. Ed Hardy is also good but thats even flashier and can only be worn by real ballers such as my self!


I liked the look of Ed Hardy clothing but there appears to have been an

influx of snides in Birmingham lately - lots are Ed Hardy and it seems to be

heading in the same direction as Henleys i.e. chav city !

When I was in Egypt this August - there were tons of naff fake Ed Hardy

things as well - shame really 

Bill will you get my saggy pants off


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fitted stuff for me.. not painted on but fitted enough to see shape..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I either look like a poser or a fat tw*t........

Hard to buy normal stuff that fits decent...


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fitted, not to tight tho mind. I dont spend nuff money and put nuff hours in at the gym to be wearin baggy clothes that cover up all the hard work!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

if we going to train, then we might as well wear clothes that show what we do!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

since losing the fat, all my clothes got to big and baggy!

so now im buying like medium t-shirts that fit quite well.

For the gym though its xxl kooga trainnig tops (not the skins stuff!) which fit nice and snug


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ed Hardy sounds like the new Stone Island.

I used to spend hundreds on Stone Island jackets, jumpers and jeans and then Ebay got awash with fakes and every little pr1ck was wearing it thinking they were an extra out of Football Factory.


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

work shirts always well fitted..

t shirts, fitted enough to see the shape but not sprayed on!

i usually wear shirts when i go out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

The tight t-shirt brigade will be getting ready for the friday night out!! Chest and biceps before the tight t-shirt and staight to the pub! you just have to laugh!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you've got it flaunt it i say.

I don't work out for nothing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Smitch said:


> If you've got it flaunt it i say.
> 
> I don't work out for nothing.


Nor do i but unfortunatley people dont look and think that!


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Tighter the better! I find diesel t shirts provide me with the best fit


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

To be honest, if someone judges me for wearing a fitted polo shirt then they're a small minded idiot and they're not worth my time anyway. They're probably just to lazy to get down the gym and trying to convince themselves that they're 'happy' with being an out of shape pie eater.

And anyway, chicks love gunnage FACT.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Smitch said:


> To be honest, if someone judges me for wearing a fitted polo shirt then they're a small minded idiot and they're not worth my time anyway. They're probably just to lazy to get down the gym and trying to convince themselves that they're 'happy' with being an out of shape pie eater.
> 
> And anyway, chicks love gunnage FACT.


Sorry, think we got wires crossed. I was talking full blown tight t-shirts!

As far as women love it! Most dont tbh!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Smitch said:


> If you've got it flaunt it i say.
> 
> I don't work out for nothing.





johnboy05 said:


> Tighter the better! I find diesel t shirts provide me with the best fit





Smitch said:


> To be honest, if someone judges me for wearing a fitted polo shirt then they're a small minded idiot and they're not worth my time anyway. They're probably just to lazy to get down the gym and trying to convince themselves that they're 'happy' with being an out of shape pie eater.
> 
> And anyway, chicks love gunnage FACT.


You know what, you're right.

Women flaunt their assets all the time - no-one would expect them to

hide it all away

[well apart from certain religions but let's NOT go there]

so why the feck shouldn't men show off what they have worked so bl00dy hard for ?

It's not easy and it doesn't happen overnight so fook it - anyone has a problem with it, it's down to their own insecurities and nothing else !

Pose away boys - you have earned the right:rockon:

[so long as you train your legs as well that is  ]


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Not bothered TBH, I usually train in loose stuff and if / when in shape and going out I'll usually wear a shirt anyway!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> You know what, you're right.
> 
> Women flaunt their assets all the time - no-one would expect them to
> 
> ...


That is a very valid point.

It's only fat birds that moan about fit birds wearing revealing outfits, we all work hard for what we've achieved down the gym so we've earned the right to flaunt it.

:rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Not bothered TBH, I usually train in loose stuff and if / when in shape and going out I'll usually wear a shirt anyway!


and tight pants G - dont forget the undercrackers


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Exactly, well said :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

never skin tight for me.. i hate that sh1t

just nicely fitted is the majority of stuff I wear, always tight on the guns!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I just wear stuff that fits around my arms and shoulders in a nice way. don't want it to be tight all the way down.... does my head in. and they just ride up my back :S

basically what db said ..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Smitch said:


> That is a very valid point.
> 
> It's only fat birds that moan about fit birds wearing revealing outfits, we all work hard for what we've achieved down the gym so we've earned the right to flaunt it.
> 
> :rockon:


 :lol: It's a trade off isnt it ?

Fit People:

Cry as they walk around the supermarket and look at all the nice foodie things they cannot have

Fat People:

Cry in the clothes shops when they look at all the nice clothes they cannot have

Take your pick and shut the fook up is what I say


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Ralph Lauren custom fit Polo's are my favourite, followed by D&G deep v neck t shirts, Paul Smith is always a good fit and armani knit jumpers for the winter :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> :lol: It's a trade off isnt it ?
> 
> Fit People:
> 
> ...


Ha ha, that is a wicked analogy.  :thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Abercrombie and Fitch or Hollister muscle fit polos and T's for me 

Any old thing for when im in the gym training!


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i like the A&F line one tees, they actually have a fit called muscle. Tight round your bi's, shows off your chest and hangs just loose off the toro.....Nice


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Baggy.

It's winter and im trying to get as much muscle as possible for next year. So a little bit chubby in areas.

I like to hid my progress from people so when the time comes, *shwiiiing* lloyds got his blades out.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> As far as women love it! Most dont tbh!!


...all girls love big arms and shoulders. The ones that say thay dont are eaither emo girls who like the blokes supper skinny and nearly lookin dead or girls that have got skinny or fat boyfriends and thay just say that thay dont like muscles just to make there fellas feel better when really thay love it! :thumb:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

adonis said:


> Ralph Lauren custom fit Polo's are my favourite, followed by D&G deep v neck t shirts, Paul Smith is always a good fit and armani knit jumpers for the winter :thumbup1:


eh? :lol: That **** would never fit me properly lol.

G-Star XXL and Ted Baker 5/6 used to be ok but over the last year or so the CUTS are getting smaller and smaller, maybe saving materials due to the current economic climate or my guns are just getting bigger lol. I used to like shopping for clothes but now i HATE it :cursing:

Don't get me started on shirts and trousers for work :whistling:

Besides, this topic has been covered **** loads already :beer:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

If youve got pretty good shape you dont need a tight top to show it off... a loose fitting top will bulge out where your mscles are anyway!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

TIMMY_432 said:


> ...all girls love big arms and shoulders. The ones that say thay dont are eaither emo girls who like the blokes supper skinny and nearly lookin dead or girls that have got skinny or fat boyfriends and thay just say that thay dont like muscles just to make there fellas feel better when really thay love it! :thumb:


very true:thumbup1:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

u dont av to wear fitted top to show ur shap off if ur in good shap u can see it regardless weather ur top is tight or not i personly think i look bent wen my missus brings me these tight fitted tops home wen shes been shoping


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

adonis said:


> Ralph Lauren custom fit Polo's are my favourite, followed by D&G deep v neck t shirts, Paul Smith is always a good fit and armani knit jumpers for the winter :thumbup1:


Never fit in them in a million years!! Tried a pair of Armani jeans on, thoght i was gna have to call an ambulance!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> i personly think i look bent


Ha ha, haven't heard that word used in that context for ages. :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> :lol: It's a trade off isnt it ?
> 
> Fit People:
> 
> ...


 :thumb :spot on Jem...


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a tapout t-shirt that fits nice on shoulders/traps/arms and baggy at the bottom. How I like them.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> :lol: It's a trade off isnt it ?
> 
> Fit People:
> 
> ...


PMSL

Im hitting both at the moment!!!! :cursing:


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

So Tight it hurts my balls!!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

weeman said:


> so tight i have to be cut out of them,altho i do have a lot of baggy t shirts to wear over the top of them so i can do the 'reveal' in style.


like your style i love doing that.

specially when there is a tit in the gym at work who thinks he is clever showing off in front of some fitty, get all warmed up and take off my baggy top, kiss the guns and say "how you doing"


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Tightest t-shirt I wore was last night.....heads turned as i walked....the sheer awesomeness clear to all within sight......

don't understand what they were looking at though.....maybe it was better than normal......getting there....slowly..... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

uknumbr14 said:


> So Tight it hurts my balls!!


balls on your chest mate?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Baggy baggy baggy. I might be carrying a little more muscle but im in no way confident enough to try and show anything off.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

wish i was big enough to fill any top


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh I wear tight, but not to tight, fitting i'd say. But reason is because im pretty heavy at the top and my waist is very small so if I bought say a large it would fit me up top nicely but the waist it would be all baggy and horrid so I'd have to tuck it in to jeans but then i'd look like a tool.

So I buy 95% cotton 5% elast so it fits nicely at the waist, I wouldn't wear a t-shirt that look painted on because I'd look like a tool.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

i wear stuff so tight my potatoes show through my lycra shorts woof woof


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

to be honest they are real potatoes down my shorts as my testes are the size of peanuts at the moe i blame the tren


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I like mine well fitted on the top half of the bod and baggy round my waist, dosent look like your showing off then


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

tighter the better!!!! i like the painted on look haha.

get the comments of 'u always shop at mothercare....' etc but fcuk em, its only ever skinny or fat lads that say that, birds love it and at the end of the day im not one to say 'i bodybuild for me...' sod that i do it for fanny


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Only wear baggy clothes now except a couple of short sleeved shirts I bought in early '07. Can't take them off now without someone pulling from behind, and it bloody hurts my arms.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

always fitted, sometimes skin tight. I probably wear baggy tees to the gym more than the streets.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

tend to be loose cant get labels to fit generally and im too tight to spend the money shirts are the worse if it fits my arms and shoulders it looks like a tent everywhere else


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bin bags for me


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

I like my polo's so tend to wear Lyle and Scott as the slim"ish" fit is spot on for me


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Spent like 85 quid on 2 fred perry polo's, regret buying one of em now, coz im tall and have a broad back the bottom of the shirt at the back sort of hangs off me. Hard to describe, its like its been made for someone with a belly, but the front stays on me and the back is like short but baggy. Its horrible im always pulling it down at the back, but i love the fit round the top of the shirt, lovely round my chest.

Usually i prefer tops that are slim, but not ultra tight. But due to my tight you can always tell when im wearing a top a size too small haha.

at the end of the day you can always tell when someones really big anyway


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Bought a few diesel tops in the house of fraser sale that arrived today. Got to say the fit nicely all over. One is a bit too tight across the chest, but fck it I work hard haha!


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

IanStu said:


> LOL...amateurs....all my tops are shrink fitted to my body...whats the point of having muscles if you cover em up in big baggy tops....the tighter the better :thumb:


this to an extent

most of my T-shirts are quite tight, I do have some baggy ones though


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Fountain said:


> Bought a few diesel tops in the house of fraser sale that arrived today. Got to say the fit nicely all over. One is a bit too tight across the chest, but fck it I work hard haha!


Love your avatar man!


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Tighter the better  Gotta bring the gun show to the people


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Barker said:


> Spent like 85 quid on 2 fred perry polo's, regret buying one of em now, coz im tall and have a broad back the bottom of the shirt at the back sort of hangs off me. *Hard to describe, its like its been made for someone with a belly, *but the front stays on me and the back is like short but baggy. Its horrible im always pulling it down at the back, but i love the fit round the top of the shirt, lovely round my chest.
> 
> Usually i prefer tops that are slim, but not ultra tight. But due to my tight you can always tell when im wearing a top a size too small haha.
> 
> at the end of the day you can always tell when someones really big anyway


ive noticed this aswell.

seems that clothes manufacturers are targetting either the skinny hollyoaks wannabes (where i can get the top to fit well round the bottom but not on the arms or chest area) or are sizing them for the fatter dude marker where i have the same prob as you.

makes buying tops difficult!


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

A & F, All Day


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Totalrebuild said:


> Tighter the better  Gotta bring the gun show to the people


Totally agree :laugh:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not what I would class a big guy by any stretch of the imagination but I have trouble buying clothes. Anything remotely fashionable down the highstreet is designed for pre-pubescent boys. 

I couldn't get my arms in a XXL shirt in one shop and its getting beyond a joke. I too have the look of any top riding up my back, they just don't leave enough material out back to cover guys with traps and lats. That or the pockets on the front don't sit right, like at the top of my chest when I'm sure they are supposed to be by the nipple.. Anything with long sleeves goes up to my elbow if I reach forward.

Lord only knows what big blokes or fat blokes do.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I love wearing fitted tops but lately as it's been getting cooler in the evenings i've been wearing a big baggy tshirt over my gym vest on my way to and from the gym and weirdly it does make my /traps look bigger. Can't explain it! :confused1:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

i think personally baggy t shirts and shirts etc are better because when you go out instead of people thinking yeah hes showing off i want to make them think hmmm. whats under that top. it will make people become more fascinated and thats why i wear baggy haha.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

welshflame said:


> i think personally baggy t shirts and shirts etc are better because when you go out instead of people thinking yeah hes showing off i want to make them think hmmm. whats under that top. it will make people become more fascinated and thats why i wear baggy haha.


Good answer there mate. Keep them guessing. :thumb:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Good answer there mate. Keep them guessing. :thumb:


cheers and exactly  .


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Hate tight tshirts with a passion. People must have a mirror in their house and before they leave, surely it crosses thier mind that they look a cock!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm wont go out in town on a night out in one causes too much trouble


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> Hate tight tshirts with a passion. People must have a mirror in their house and before they leave, surely it crosses thier mind that they look a cock!


I think tight formal shirts look bad. I work in the city so have to wear a suit and i buy semi fitted shirts as they fit me well but you do see guys with tight shirts and it is not a good look with bulges in all the wrong places and a pencil thin tie to top it off! The indie look is sh1t.

I do like a nice fitted tshirt though..... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I think tight formal shirts look bad. I work in the city so have to wear a suit and i buy semi fitted shirts as they fit me well but you do see guys with tight shirts and it is not a good look with bulges in all the wrong places and a pencil thin tie to top it off! The indie look is sh1t.
> 
> I do like a nice fitted tshirt though..... :thumb:


fitted is a hell of alot diferent to spray on!!!!

when clearly someones bought a top to small. if a person has to buy tshirts *to small* to advertise the fact they train , cleary they are doing something wrong!!


----------



## kac (Jun 1, 2010)

Good quality top for me, lacoste, one true saxon, looks good whatever fckn shape you are :thumbup1:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

tighter the better  )


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

bagg but if im out on the town nice and tight so you can see the shape


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Tight for sure, you west lose and most people will just think your fat.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

pudj said:


> tighter the better  )


Thanks for posting that! Now all I have going round in my head is Right Said Fred "I'm too sexy for this shirt" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do people with tight tops enjoy the attention they bring whether good or bad? Serious question.

Personally I think they make people look like they love themselves regardless of if they do or dont. I like to try to blend in as much as possible.


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

lol.. interesting post 

on a side note.. didnt feel this warrented a whole new post so .. there are 2 type of vests the normal ones with larger shoulder parts.. and the ones a lot of what americans call "juice heads" ( to much jersey shore lol ) with smaller shoulder bits which show of chest better i have scoured the internet for ages and cannot find them but always see people wearing them.. anyone got a idea?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

im sure the friday nite posse will currently be tumble drying their tight tshirts ready for the off tonight!! ;-0


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

pudj said:


> tighter the better  )


I hope you're joking with that picture mate!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

DanB said:


> I hope you're joking with that picture mate!


so do i


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i like well fitted tbh, not as in skin tight, but just somthing thats well fitting around my shoulders and arms and chest, just like what wearing a fred perry polo is like


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ronne said:


> lol.. interesting post
> 
> on a side note.. didnt feel this warrented a whole new post so .. there are 2 type of vests the normal ones with larger shoulder parts.. and the ones a lot of what americans call "juice heads" ( to much jersey shore lol ) with smaller shoulder bits which show of chest better i have scoured the internet for ages and cannot find them but always see people wearing them.. anyone got a idea?


Basically there known here as vests and the other is sleevless tshirts lol primark, next, asda etc for just plain ones :thumbup1: i got a few for the gym myself and will be takin them on holiday soon  (the tank top ones)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

laurie g said:


> hmmm wont go out in town on a night out in one causes too much trouble


In that case you are somehow giving off a signal of fear to onlookers, if you walk in to a club clearly not giving a fcuk people will leave you alone


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

XS everything please haha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i just bought a heap of t-shirts in gap.... all size SMALL..

thing is they are not skin tight.... fck knows how big you need to be to wear large...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I wear XL Hollister and A&F t shirts, they seem to be the best fit I can find across the back, shoulders and arms, without being too tight around the waist to make me look like I get fashion advice from Jimmy Somerville.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I try not to wear tight, well i don't it feels very feminine and gay, so i prefer more baggy items of clothing


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Most my t-shirts are tight... if you've got it may as well show it right?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i just bought a heap of t-shirts in gap.... all size SMALL..
> 
> thing is they are not skin tight.... fck knows how big you need to be to wear large...


Gap is an American brand, there idea of small is quite different to ours!!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Well fitted and baggie, got both of them...


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Lacoste polo size four grips nice around the arms and looks very smart!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i buy tops purely on how they fit on the waist, they have to be pretty snug against jeans. cannot stand tshirts that hang at the back


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not tight but not to baggy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tight on a night out or when around town, baggier for gym/round the house. I find tight tops feel comfier tbh


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

pudj said:


> tighter the better  )


Every time I open this thread this pic makes me LOL


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Its like a fookin knitting circle in ere... 'Ooo tight fitting ones fr me' 'I like the ones with the little collar's' ....what happened to the gym warriors the masters of iron... man amongst men.... Is this what this forum has come to men swapping fashion tips haha???


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

pudj said:


> tighter the better  )


Milky, Flinty now thats what I call ****! :thumb:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Become more of a fan of slightly tight Polos recently, less ego look  much smarter also!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i dont have any t shirts that fit anymore so i have to wear coats and big jumpers lol

dont go to the gym to have a fashion show i only go there to destroy the fcuk outta my muscles

that said, when i can be fcuked to actually go out on town, i will take the ego with me lmao!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

tprice said:


> i dont have any t shirts that fit anymore so i have to wear coats and big jumpers lol
> 
> dont go to the gym to have a fashion show i only go there to destroy the fcuk outta my muscles
> 
> that said, when i can be fcuked to actually go out on town, i will take the ego with me lmao!


destroy the **** outta my muscles, made me laugh big time D


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

seriously though everyone else down there chatting or on their phone or looking in the mirror

fcuk that if you ent completely killing em every time, go home

rant over lol!!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> destroy the **** outta my muscles, made me laugh big time D


forgot to add - it wasnt a dig at people who do wear tight tops, got nothing against em!!

i just have no fashion sense lol


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm a grown up. I wear proper shirts.


----------



## purepunjab (Jan 3, 2012)

well fitted clothing for me, not too tight because I tend to bloat up a little after every meal.

Also I like proper clothing, mostly sweaters and such that shows a bit of your body image but at the same time is conversative.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

of course well fitted only-not too tight but not baggy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If it fits nice on one area, it means it def wont on another.

Fuc.ked off trying now and just resorted to wearing baggy clothes just so i dont feel my lats being constantly squeezed.

Plus after a while, the "gym questions" from people get boring so something loose means you can actually stand near new people and talk about interesting stuff rather than "how much do you bench" or "id like to train but just dont have the time".....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

as long as its wicking and doesnt rub any size


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

pudj said:


> tighter the better  )












ahaha


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *If it fits nice on one area, it means it def wont on another.*
> 
> Fuc.ked off trying now and just resorted to wearing baggy clothes just so i dont feel my lats being constantly squeezed.
> 
> Plus after a while, the "gym questions" from people get boring so something loose means you can actually stand near new people and talk about interesting stuff rather than "how much do you bench" or "id like to train but just dont have the time".....


Yep, either fits in the shoulders, but the rest looks like a tent. Or its super tight around the shoulders but fits the lower body well !


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

I find all saints polos and v neck t-shirts fit really well, also recently purchased some alex christopher each to their own clothing which I love......

If you work out and are in good shape, I really don't see why you would want to hide it. Nothing wrong with showing off all the hardwork and dedication you have put in if you can't flaunt it.

Each to their own though I guess.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

GrannySmiff said:


> I was kind of expecting people to knock the tight fitted clothes as usually I have heard bad things said about big boys in tight t's, but that is probably just jealousy.


yeah pure jelousy and nothing else. if you work hard for something you should be able to show it off.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I get most of my t-shirts out of All-Saints. Somthing fitted but not crazy tight and a low-ish neck to get the upper pecs out. Not the really low ones that almost have your nipples out though.lol


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> yeah pure jelousy and nothing else. if you work hard for something you should be able to show it off.


Totally agree about the jealousy. On a night out you can just feel the resentment as you walk through a club.

Ive had so many snide comments made on nights out by both sexes. What p1sses them off even more though is when they see that you really couldnt give a fvck what they think and go on with your business of having a good night.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> *I find all saints polos and v neck t-shirts *fit really well, also recently purchased some alex christopher each to their own clothing which I love......
> 
> If you work out and are in good shape, I really don't see why you would want to hide it. Nothing wrong with showing off all the hardwork and dedication you have put in if you can't flaunt it.
> 
> Each to their own though I guess.


on that!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

lol best one i seen was in dw fitness teesside. guy had a proper baggy top on just looked bulky, there were all these ****bags that were like 12 stones with vests on, half way through his workout guy just took his shirt off, he was prob like 10% bf 17 stone #sickbastard


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

personally i wear baggy stuff, keeps people guessing (and im a fat ****) but would only wear a vest if under 15% lol and atleast 14-16 stones


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

i just spray my tshirts on


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is the 'I'm so skinny nothing is fitted' option?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Where is the 'I'm so skinny nothing is fitted' option?


Mothercare


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

XL under armour tops you can see the shoulders and arm lines but not tight in the chest or waist.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jake87 said:


> i buy tops purely on how they fit on the waist, they have to be pretty snug against jeans. cannot stand tshirts that hang at the back


There the ones I hate, big baggy backs. Like most cheap ones!


----------

